# Where to go Horseback riding



## Scoonie833 (May 16, 2009)

Does anyone have an recommendations as to where to go horseback riding in Utah County? I would like to find a few trails that are enjoyable to ride on as well as will give the horses a good workout. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Corner Canyon above Draper. (Hey, part of it's in Utah county!)


----------



## Scoonie833 (May 16, 2009)

Finn,

Thanks for the advice, I had not heard of corner canyon before. Can you tell me the best way to get to the trail head?


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Corner Canyon is the small canyon in the extreme southeast corner of the Salt Lake Valley, above Draper. The Draper/Alpine dirt road goes up the canyon, and down the Utah County side into American Fork. It's a little difficult to give directions, so here's a link to Google Maps: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source= ... 38624&z=15

It used to be a great place to ride a horse, but now there are houses all over where some of the best riding spots used to be. In all of Utah County, though, there have got to be a few better places.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Scoonie833 said:


> Finn,
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I had not heard of corner canyon before. Can you tell me the best way to get to the trail head?


No houses - it's a 1,000 acre regional park with trail heads leading out of the park into national forest. On the down side - it's lower elevation so can get a little warm. On the up side - most of it is motorless so you can get away from the dirt bikes and ATVs.

Access by Highland Dr. (2000 East) in Draper. The main lot is at the Upper Corner Canyon Rd. turnoff, roughly 12680 So. (A dirt road) There's another parking place up the canyon at the Jacob's Ladder Trailhead which I'd advise if it's really hot. There are trail maps available at the entrance.

GPS coordinates to the entrance: 40 31.274 N, 111 50.057 W Plug that into the Google Earth search and it'll take you to the main parking lot.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Back Country Horsemen of Utah

The above is a great oganization. They do day rides, all ladies rides, weekend/overnighters, backpacking rides, ALL sorts of rides.

Good folks, check 'em out!

CJ


----------

